
Show HN: Nando – Team Meetings Done Well - lightninglu10
http://www.getnando.com
======
lightninglu10
Hey guys, I'm really excited to announce www.getnando.com — a team
collaboration and video chat tool. I've been working on this project with a
couple of people and it first started out as an exploration in webRTC and
really fast video conferencing.

We've been working on this tool for the past month. It's super easy to use
(just click and go!) and can hold up to 9 people in video / audio chat.

We're now starting to focus more on team collaboration. So if you look at the
product in the left pane, we are working on adding more features to the
codepad and the Presentation mode, as well as more collaboration tools.

Let me know what you guys think of the product and what additions to it would
be awesome to see!

~~~
wkirby
Awesome start. Here are some features our team would like to see:

\- Private rooms with an owner \- Persistent rooms (once everyone leaves, all
the content is lost) \- Outbound calling to real phone numbers (let us call
out to a conference line, or someone's cell phone)

~~~
iamdave
_Outbound calling to real phone numbers (let us call out to a conference line,
or someone 's cell phone)_

Heck or even INBOUND calling directly to a room. Our team uses Join.me
frequently, and while our dev team all have their own "rooms" (so if Bob needs
to have a meeting with a few devs in Chicago, he can just throw join.me/bob at
them) I've long wanted to be able to just call a number and get thrown right
into the audio stream.

------
Avery3R
Please don't hijack my back button.

~~~
lightninglu10
Sorry :(. Our page at www.getnando.com forwards you to a randomly generated
room and I guess if you click back it keeps doing that. Working on fixing that
now because yes, it is obnoxious.

~~~
Avery3R
If you're using js to change the url use `location.replace()` instead of
`location.assign()`

~~~
lightninglu10
Muchas Gracias :)

------
Splendor
Please don't hijack the back button.

~~~
lightninglu10
YES, sorry about that. I know it's an issue and am working on fixing that.

------
haney
I'd be way more likely to continue through if there was
information/screenshots before I was asked to input information. As it
currently stands I don't know why I'm inputting information and what benefit
it is going to provide me.

~~~
lightninglu10
Thanks for the feedback haney. We're definitely trying to better our
onboarding and showing you what this is about before entering information.

------
primitivesuave
Cool idea, awesome UI, but vulnerable to XSS attacks :(

Proof (NSFW): [https://getnando.com/showhn](https://getnando.com/showhn) (in
case it gets fixed or if you are at work - as soon as the comments load, it
redirects to an adult website)

~~~
Stratoscope
Why would you need to redirect to an adult site to make your point, when you
could have redirected to something more interesting and relevant and SFW?

Like this for example:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=cross+site+scripting](https://www.google.com/search?q=cross+site+scripting)

~~~
primitivesuave
It wasn't me, I have playground etiquette when it comes to Show HNs. Some men
just want to watch the world burn.

------
lightninglu10
For anyone who wants to follow along with our progress, follow our Medium
here: [https://medium.com/getnando](https://medium.com/getnando)

We'll make posts about product updates and roadmap things and probably answer
questions about our tech stack and how we did specific things.

~~~
sumobob
Check out using medium publications with a subdomain, I set it up for my
company and its been working great

------
nicpottier
This is very cool and we were just looking for something similar for our team
meetings. You've hit all the pieces we wanted, so love it.

What's the revenue model? Don't want to move to this to only have it either
disappear or go all enterprise pricing on us.

Either way, kudos!

------
krmmalik
This looks siginificantly better than anything else I've ever seen online
addressing this area.

I didn't get a chance to try the video conferencing, but I'm assuming it'll be
pretty good(?)

Quick question. If I want to do a presentation to say 50 or 60 people, will
they be able to at least see what i am sharing in the presentation or will
they receive audio only?

~~~
lightninglu10
Thanks krmmalik!

Everyone is able to see everything in the presentation area. We are working on
being able to make the presentation area synced for everyone, so if you click
on something, then it should show for everyone.

------
794CD01
It seems like a nice collaboration tool but what does it have to do with spicy
chicken?

~~~
NTripleOne
it's cheeky af m8, that's what

------
Slaul
Is it possible to share/present my screen with this?

~~~
lightninglu10
Not yet, but we have planned to add that as a feature. We were also playing
with a bulked up Presentation mode so that screen share may not be necessary.
(but would probably still be for demos)

~~~
grumblestumble
lack of screen sharing would be my top reason not to switch over from
zoom/skype/hangouts/join.me/etaladinfinitum...

~~~
realkitkat
Same here. Working / easy screen sharing is what I need. And would be happy to
switch from Webex / GTM / others to here if that were to work. Nice job
otherwise!

------
the_duke
Looks well done.

Fast and snappy, at least with 5 video participants.

I'd like to test a ten person meeting, all with video, though.

------
fiatjaf
"Nando" is an affectionate nickname for "Fernando" in Brazil.

------
jdkanani
This is fantastic. Great execution. Fast and easy to use.

------
sigvef
and it works with Zombocam too, nice!
[https://www.zombocam.com](https://www.zombocam.com)

------
waaaseee
The site is not loading for me, anyone els?

~~~
lightninglu10
Hey waaaseee, were you able to ever load the site?

------
s_kilk
Chrome-only? wat

~~~
lightninglu10
Yeah, we're working on adding more browser support. It's a bit annoying when
each browser adopts a different standard of webRTC!

------
yahyaheee
I really like where this is heading

------
evantahler
How does this compare to appear.in?

